# Better be sitting down for this one..



## bobcycles (Jan 13, 2019)

Sold on eBay for 1125.00...

several bidders in the high numbers.

really?

buy a photo?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192775641217








or buy the real bike?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232983674935


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 13, 2019)

I don’t get that. Unless you’re the one in the picture, why would anybody want it so bad?


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm going to buy one of these bikes and charge people $10.00 each to pose with it....


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2019)

catfish said:


> I'm going to buy one of these bikes and charge people $10.00 each to pose with it....




That was a very rear bike! It's a derailleured Krate with training wheels! I've never ever seen one like that before and the proof is in the picture.  lmao


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 13, 2019)

This is a hoax, right?!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 13, 2019)

OK .... got an idea....I have an old polaroid camera....
gunna borrow a krate bike....  pay a kid 5.00 bucks to pose on it, dress him up in 60's clothes....
find a street with a couple of 60's cars parked in front of a home.
JACK POT!!!!!!!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 13, 2019)

This photo is awesome on so many levels.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm dying to see what the photo of the bike on the right brings.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 13, 2019)

And here'  Grandpa and the pooch a few years later taking it for a ride...I'm thinking $1750! and I'm first bid all in for 9.95!!!!
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192783831440


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 13, 2019)

This just ended tonight on eBay.....34 dollars....
Let's see....common Orange krate shot when Polaroids were everywhere and so
were the Schwinn krate bikes

1938 Motorbike....quite rare by todays standards.... when photography was a luxury passtime
.....
If the Ray pic was 1100.00 bux...
the Motorbike pic should be worth maybe 2 or 3 times that amount...riiiiiiiiiight????

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292910196238


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 13, 2019)

Pantmaker said:


> And here'  Grandpa and the pooch a few years later taking it for a ride...I'm thinking $1750! and I'm first bid all in for 9.95!!!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5-VTG-Ph...h=item2ce2cfd190:g:fjUAAOSwMpFcNAXl:rk:2:pf:0
> View attachment 933041




You also get TWO Stingrays in that pic...so double the money....Plus a wild stunt w/gramps riding a dog on a bike one handed...
I'm thinking 3K on that one...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 14, 2019)

This just shows how crazy things are getting. Some people have the cash to pay whatever they have to for something they want. Kinda like a second childhood on steroids ! That being said, this pic now has provenance and who knows...But let em spend their money, more worthwhile stuff in the marketplace for us !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 14, 2019)

In a age when all your pics on your phone , maybe you should think twice ?
Many of us have photo albums and or boxes of old photos,  what dose the new generation have ? Pics on ther devices that get lost when they jump in the pool with a phone in ther pockets.


----------



## stoney (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone with a very late '68 Orange Krate want to put it on Ebay and claim they are the kid in the picture with his original 1 owner bike?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 14, 2019)

is the kid someone famous?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 14, 2019)

It was the El Camino in the background that drove up the price. Chevys rule!


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 14, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> It was the El Camino in the background that drove up the price. Chevys rule!



interesting to hear from the purchaser WHY?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 15, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> It was the El Camino in the background that drove up the price. Chevys rule!




My grandfather (now 90) had a few el caminos .He had a red 66 that I thought was destined to become mine...but sold it off when his health started going. Damn


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 15, 2019)

Maybe it’s one of those estate disputes; “Well, everyone wants this cool pic of dear old Dad when he was a kid. The only fair way to settle it is throw it on eBay and let em fight over it there”.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2019)

If this is legit I would love to know the story behind it.  It seems like "This American Life" could do a whole show about it and get to the bottom of this mystery.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 16, 2019)

BTW ..... I am the lucky winner of this photograph on eBay...
Bidding was fierce as to be expected but I was driven..


I'll start the bidding at a modest 1000.00 if anyone can use gramps and the dog on an orange krate...bid now

it's a beauty and deserves a museum quality framing job!


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 16, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> BTW ..... I am the lucky winner of this photograph on eBay...
> Bidding was fierce as to be expected but I was driven..
> 
> 
> ...



hey, what's that bike on the curb in the background?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 16, 2019)

serious?   .....c'mon....you guys gotta stop pulling these jokes on me.....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 16, 2019)

That's my uncle's house that burned down in 1970


----------



## cda_cruisers (Jan 17, 2019)

Same kid! It has to be a family thing or the kid all grown up buy his pics... idk

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192775641625


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 17, 2019)

cda_cruisers said:


> Same kid! It has to be a family thing or the kid all grown up buy his pics... idk
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192775641625
> 
> View attachment 934290



im assuming that these kids in the photos that are now adults signed release forms of some type to recive compensation after the sale of listed photographs, if not could sue for copy right infringement, hahaha


----------

